# 23t kettenblatt



## marvinhamm (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi, ich suche ein 23t kettenblatt. leider habe ich keins gefunden.
sollte möglichst leicht sein und an eine normale dreiteilige kurbel passen.

marvin


----------



## RISE (3. Oktober 2008)

Dann stell das Gesuch doch im Verkaufsthread, der oben angepinnt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marvinhamm (4. Oktober 2008)

möchte es ja nicht gebraucht kaufen, sondern firmennamen wissen die sowas führen...


----------



## RISE (4. Oktober 2008)

Sorry. Es gibt z.B. das Primo Analog in 23Z.


----------



## Bampedi (4. Oktober 2008)

animal.

ansonsten: www.parano-garage.de und suchen.


----------



## dreieins (4. Oktober 2008)

superstar pimp. hab ich auch in 23t


----------



## Stirni (4. Oktober 2008)

meins <3 siehe sig


----------



## antistyle (13. Oktober 2008)

is das einzige was bei parano garage noch im lager ist,hab mir auch eins bestellt.
wollte eignetlich n 20ziger oder n 22ziger,hatten se aber noch mehr


----------



## Stirni (13. Oktober 2008)

hab noch ein Superstar PIMP DISC sprocket mit 23T in schwarz !


----------



## chrische (13. Oktober 2008)

Das wird ja immer schlimmer!
Reicht 25 nicht total von der Größe, also den Depp möchte ich sehen der mit nem 25T Kettenblatt am Couping hängen bleibt.
Also erschliesst sich mir der Sinn eines < 25T Kettenblattes nicht. 
Oder ist das Gewichtstechnisch bedingt weil denn habt ihr langsam alle einen an der klatsche wegen 10g ne total beschissene Übersetzung zu fahren.

Der Verschleiss bei 25T ist doch schon zum kotzen aber jetzt noch weniger?
Naja jedem das seine. Ich würde langsam sogar eher zu grösseren übersetzungen tendieren als 25-9.

Grüsse Chrische!


----------



## Stirni (13. Oktober 2008)

weil 22-8 ja auch *TOTAL* anders als 25-9 ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (13. Oktober 2008)

Ist ja auch schön blöd 8T zu fahren. Weil das ja noch stressiger als 9T von der Kettenwahl her ist!


----------



## Stirni (13. Oktober 2008)

ich fahr meinen 8T driver mit ner koolchain light und bisher is alles tuti...Werde trotzdem nächsten monat auf ne halflink wechseln...sicherheitshalber


----------



## marvinhamm (15. Oktober 2008)

echt amuesant. Ich werde 22 zu 10 am 24" bike fahren.
Greetz


----------



## gmozi (15. Oktober 2008)

Kann das auch nicht nachvollziehen. Zumal die Kette auch immer mehr dazu neigt gegen die Kettenstrebe zu klatschen.


----------



## marvinhamm (15. Oktober 2008)

Man muss natuerlich auch die kette spannen.


----------



## Stirni (15. Oktober 2008)

auch dann freund des unbedachten schreibens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

